# freeze juice from Jack LaLanne machine?



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

If I wanted to freeze some fruit juice made in a Jack LaLanne juicer, would I cook it before freezing? How long & to what temp? How about canning it? The book doesn't give instructions. Thanks, Sue


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

If you want to freeze it then no pre-cooking would be required. For canning it then you might want to check out the general "Canning Juices" info at this link. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_02/apple_juice.html It is for apple juice but works for any of the acidic fruits (not tomatoes).

Different fruits require slightly different preparations. But keep in mind that cooking will change the flavor of many fruit juices so many find the the best flavor comes from frozen.


----------

